# Video clip of my Asian Aro, Stingrays and other monsters.



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Recorded this clip last night. Had the pair of Marble Motoros for about 2 weeks now purchased from Charles at Canadian Aquatics. They're stable and eating lots...Right now I stopped the live black worms feedings and got them on dew worms. Each stingray eats about 4-5 dew worms per day. Gonna fatten them up before I use the starvation method for them to take new foods. Anyhow enjoy.






Thanks for viewing. Comments welcome.

Andy


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice collection.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks snow


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Love this tank man, next time I'm in Victoria I want to come check it out!


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

240sx said:


> Love this tank man, next time I'm in Victoria I want to come check it out!


Thanks bro. Sure anytime u come down to the island just shoot me a pm.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice setup! needs more fish! lol


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> nice setup! needs more fish! lol


Thanks Mike. I know the tank seems a bit empty but once the Dats reach a larger size it'll fill up the tank more. Also the clown loaches always hide. They rarely come out when the lights are on and mostly come out when it's feeding time. Also I just sold the 2 large green severums to a friend of mine and just added 2 super reds and 2 red shoulder rotkeils Will post another video sometime in the near future.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazyfish88 said:


> Thanks Mike. I know the tank seems a bit empty but once the Dats reach a larger size it'll fill up the tank more. Also the clown loaches always hide. They rarely come out when the lights are on and mostly come out when it's feeding time. Also I just sold the 2 large green severums to a friend of mine and just added 2 super reds and 2 red shoulder rotkeils Will post another video sometime in the near future.


thats a good thing with lots of empty space. those dats should get big in no time.

when they reach 15 + inches, they will look quite impressive!


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> thats a good thing with lots of empty space. those dats should get big in no time.
> 
> when they reach 15 + inches, they will look quite impressive!


Thanks Mike. My dats eat like pigs but their growth rate is pretty slow. I purchased them indos near 6 months ago at 3-4" and biggest one now is around 6"...Also I wouldn't mind a ST later on in the future. ST's grow bigger then indos correct?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

amazing tank man! well done


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a very nice tank! Nice you don't have it overpopulated as well. Great job indeed!


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

monkE said:


> amazing tank man! well done





Diztrbd1 said:


> That is a very nice tank! Nice you don't have it overpopulated as well. Great job indeed!


Thanks. Ya I'm done with overstocking monster aggressive fish...The maintenance is just too much to deal with. That's one reason why I stopped posting on MFK...They should change the website's name to OMFK:lol:


----------

